# Skunk 1 Vs Outback 0



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So this past weekend the Wife and I decide that it is time for some us time. We took the Rolling Suite to Bayleys Camping Resort in Scarborough Maine. We visited Old Orchard Beach, did some walking around, got some ice cream...it was 1030 pm by the time we got back to the campsite in a very lightly populated campground. First time ever I have been to Bayleys and seen more open sites than campers.

Nestled in the trees our Semi-Humble abode awaited us. We always look forward to going camping in our 31RQS. The topper we put on the queen bed makes for a very comfortable night. Plus rain was coming and the sound of the rain on the shell of the nose just puts me and DW right to sleep.

At 1:31:52 my eyes snapped open, I gagged. Tina followed suit. Holy crap! Skunk! I don't know what set that bugger off or where that trigger was pulled but we were sampling a particularly potent perfume. I swear, if I didn't know better it had crawled into bed with us. GACK!

I went into the bathroom, opened the vent and turned on the fan. There was little more I could do. We buried our heads in blankets and pillows and fitfully fell back to sleep.

The following morning we got up to a still strong smell of skunk. Going outside was worse. Out of curiousity I wanted to find out what the heck was hit! I mean what ever it was HAS to be right here in the site. It took no time to find out the source of the scent Du Jour. The front of my TV. The little (or big in this case I am certain) stinker blasted the front end of my truck! The unmitigated gual!

Well, the combination of additional rain and driving seemed to disapate the smell a bit, or our olifactory glands were burnt to a crisp..one way or the other we stopped smelling as much of it......

Could explain the twisted looks on peoples faces this morning at work....then again that could be just normal monday morning behavior too. I don't know. Any way....

There ya have it. So anyone going to Bayleys in the next week or so may want to steer clear of site C30...... Way clear....

Word....

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Perhaps it's time to upgrade?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes! Awful smell - sure am sorry that happened to you guys. Grandad always told me that tomato juice works well for removing the smell - I have no idea how or why.

-CC


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe it was a GM skunk?







Just kidding really. That had to be awfull. Good thing you weren't staying longer.
Bob


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

If the truck & the OB still have that skunk smell lingering, try putting bowls of fresh coffee grounds inside them. The coffee absorbs the smell for some reason. We had to do this once in our previous home when a skunk sprayed the garbage bin in the alley behind the house, and it worked like a charm!

Cheryl


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Near as I can figure one of two things happened. I am going with the first.

1.The skunk turned, or happened to see the Chevy Suburban and Chevy 2500 HD parked in the site across from mine, freaked out, lost control and sprayed my truck or...

2. Saw the reflection of the Chevy suburban and Chevy 2500 HD in the bumper of my Blue Oval and sprayed the truck.

Either way.......


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Never heard of anyone washing the TV with tomato juice. let me know how that works out for ya!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Never heard of anyone washing the TV with tomato juice. let me know how that works out for ya!


I would be calling for a restoration service or parking the trailer on the top of the hill during the next big lightning and thunder storm!

It was almost 3 months to get the smell out of our house after one of our Collies got a full blast in the face and then rushed into tell mom what had happened! as for the Collie, it took half a case of Caesar Mix (hey its Canada we don't have tomato juice lying around) to wash the dog, and Ruth cried the whole time, I think it was because of her mix was wasted on the dog, she said it was because of the skunk smell.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

*"I would be calling for a restoration service or parking the trailer on the top of the hill during the next big lightning and thunder storm!"*


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

The skunk was just marking it's territory, maybe it wanted to keep the GM's away, or maybe it works for V8 (the economy is slow, gota do what you gota do)?!?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Good come backs guys. lol
Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I remember as a kid Dad driving back from a shopping trip. He had promised us that he would stop at the A&W and get us a rootbeer but on the way he hit a skunk dead on. When we came to the turn off for town, he turned the other way towards the A&W. Mom said you're not going to stop there still are you, but dad was determined. Moment we pulled in, people started rolling up windows and flipping on the red light (tells the gal to pick up the glasses and trays off of the car). By this time, mom is rolling with laughter and dad was telling her to shut up so they wouldn't know it was us. It was all us kids to do to keep a streight face. After dad ordered, they brought it out as a carry out order and asked if we would please leave. The next morning, we went to church. We would always take some of the Nuns back to their house after services. they moment they got in the car they started making faces. After mom told them the story about the skunk and A&W, they were rolling too. It took a couple of weeks for the smell to finally get out of the car.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

And where was Wolfie during the whole skunk affair









You know she had something to do with it somehow someway.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp said:


> And where was Wolfie during the whole skunk affair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking too...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> And where was Wolfie during the whole skunk affair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some how, some way.. I suspected it!.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So Wolfie now is raising Skunks as well?!?!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Near as I can figure one of two things happened. I am going with the first.
> 
> 1.The skunk turned, or happened to see the Chevy Suburban and Chevy 2500 HD parked in the site across from mine, freaked out, lost control and sprayed my truck or...
> 
> ...


3. He saw the sticker on the Chevy



















C


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> Near as I can figure one of two things happened. I am going with the first.
> 
> 1.The skunk turned, or happened to see the Chevy Suburban and Chevy 2500 HD parked in the site across from mine, freaked out, lost control and sprayed my truck or...
> 
> ...


3. He saw the sticker on the Chevy



















C
[/quote]

!!! Had momentarily considered that but figured the chances were way too remote!!!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Near as I can figure one of two things happened. I am going with the first.
> 
> 1.The skunk turned, or happened to see the Chevy Suburban and Chevy 2500 HD parked in the site across from mine, freaked out, lost control and sprayed my truck or...
> 
> ...


3. He saw the sticker on the Chevy



















C
[/quote]

!!! Had momentarily considered that but figured the chances were way too remote!!!
[/quote]
It must of been a ford thing. My buddy had the same thing happen to his ford thank god for chevys or camping would stink


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> So Wolfie now is raising Skunks as well?!?!


It absolutely amazes me how quickly you guys can turn a simple post around to "Wolfie did it".

I must admit - IF I'd thought of it first, I might have. But I was (at least) 500 miles away and my powers







have a 450 mile limit (keep in mind tho', 3 miles is _*EASY*_) !


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> So Wolfie now is raising Skunks as well?!?!


It absolutely amazes me how quickly you guys can turn a simple post around to "Wolfie did it".

I must admit - IF I'd thought of it first, I might have. But I was (at least) 500 miles away and my powers







have a 450 mile limit (keep in mind tho', 3 miles is _*EASY*_) !








[/quote]

450 mile limit?......my butt!

That things potent!

I mean the Staff....

of course...

Okay, leaving now....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Greg, you can run but you can not hide .....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Greg, you can run but you can not hide .....


Ehhh.. I have more respect for the Blackwood than that ruddy old thing!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Blackwood

All in the same house.

Did you say you're coming over Saturday?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Blackwood
> 
> All in the same house.
> 
> Did you say you're coming over Saturday?


 This Saturday? Did I say that?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------

